# Joyetech Cuboid 200W Box Mod



## n0ugh7_zw

Looks like a mighty tiny 200W box, and fairly cheap too, $44.95+ shipping. 

http://www.joyetech.com/detail/?pid=82977

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Nova69

It looks nice and tidy.definitely like the shape of the device, sure it's similar to rx200

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MoeB786

Any vendors deciding on bringing this in?? If yes count me in on a silver

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

looks to be far smaller than the RX200. in terms of size it looks to me like its only a little bit bigger than something like a eVic VTC Mini

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac

n0ugh7_zw said:


> looks to be far smaller than the RX200. in terms of size it looks to me like its only a little bit bigger than something like a eVic VTC Mini


Nice screen .I like it.But then there's not much I don't.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## gman211991

Is this same board as Rx200? 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

gman211991 said:


> Is this same board as Rx200?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk



I don't think so. it was only recently upped to 200W with a firmware update. Could be wrong though


----------



## gman211991

I heard joy tech did rx boards

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Here are some videos.


----------



## Andre

Looks like a winner combination to me. Love the Cubis tank's functionality.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cespian

Quite sexy if you ask me. I agree with @n0ugh7_zw that it looks like an evic vtc was spending some time at the gym.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MorneW

It's going to be a winner. The VTC mini is awesome. Now I can get a VTC mini with 2x batts and still retains a relatively small size. Only thing is I think the 200W is pretty much a meh and it will probably be pulse when set that high. Saying that I dont often go over 80W anyway. Either way I will be getting one for my collection.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Pixstar

Nice mod. Good to see that even dual battery mods are becoming more compact, IMHO.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Wyvern

Yea I have to say this is gonna be my next mod, I have already fallen in love with it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DaveH

I like the tank 
Dave

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks for sharing @Rob Fisher 
I love Pauly Meatballs's slodeshows

Lol, in this one he did deviate a bit from his normal style - I chuckled at his humour in this one

What is interesting for me is his commentary about the Cubis tank and that its more aimed at MTL and doesnt leak. Sounds worth trying to me...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## wazarmoto

Alex said:


>



Can't handle this guy!!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> What is interesting for me is his commentary about the Cubis tank and that its more aimed at MTL and doesnt leak. Sounds worth trying to me...



Yip that made me really perk up and concentrate... I will most certainly be getting one of these when they arrive!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher




----------



## Silver

Thanks @Rob Fisher 

Looks like this could be the innovation we were looking for in a new MTL tank!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher
> 
> Looks like this could be the innovation we were looking for in a new MTL tank!



100% Hi Ho!

*Joyetech CUBIS Cupped Sub-Ohm Tank*
The Joyetech CUBIS Sub-Ohm Tank utilizes a very unique cupped design that almost completely eliminates leaking and flooding with an internally inverted design which places airflow and coil attachment to the top of the chassis. Disassembling the CUBIS is done through the top half of the tank, in which the coil is directly attached to the chimney, allowing the bottom half of the chassis to become a solid, non-moving unit. This allows for an incredibly easy top fill method that allows users to essentially pour to fill. Paired with the 3.5ml tank capacity, the CUBIS has great range. Airflow is integrated sleekly into the top cap which then flows down into the coil and back up into the drip tip. This design makes leakage extremely difficult and provides a unique and flavor orientated vape experience.

*Product Features:*

22mm Diameter
3.5ml Tank Capacity
Unique Cupped Design
Extremely Leak Resistant Designed Reservoir
Coil and Top Section Removed as Solid Unit
Top Filled
Fast Filling Method

Hidden Top Airflow
Greatly Reduces Flooding and Leakage
Fuels Great Vapor Production

Specially Designed BF Coil Heads
Stainless Steel 316
0.5 ohms
15 to 30W

Stainless Steel 316
1.0 ohms
10 to 25W

Clapton
1.5 ohms
8 to 20W


Additional E-Juice Containment Cap
Easily Store and Carry E-Liquid for Use

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz

Silver said:


> Thanks for sharing @Rob Fisher
> I love Pauly Meatballs's slodeshows
> 
> Lol, in this one he did deviate a bit from his normal style - I chuckled at his humour in this one
> 
> What is interesting for me is his commentary about the Cubis tank and that its more aimed at MTL and doesnt leak. Sounds worth trying to me...



In the Twisted420 video he just did lung hits, I didnt see any MTL's at all. The _smoking gun _playing at 4:19 didnt look very MTL to me, heck my Bellus doesnt even do that wide open.
Nice tank, neat concepts, I get the feeling its all about having a new consumer coil design to lock joe public into your inhouse products.
Yeah, I get it, they're all in the business of making money.
Seems to me theres massive room to make opensource vape products, yet they all persist with creating "our consumables".

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Great points you make @blujeenz 

What ive learnt about airflow in these new devices is to always try test it before buying. Have thought so many times something would be a certain way - only to test it and find out its different.

On "the locking in to their consumables" - i do agree with you - however if the vape is very good on something I dont mind being locked in as long as its readily available. I do feel for the vendors though, trying to keep stock of all the different kinds of consumables

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

blujeenz said:


> Nice tank, neat concepts, I get the feeling its all about having a new consumer coil design to lock joe public into your inhouse products. Yeah, I get it, they're all in the business of making money. Seems to me theres massive room to make opensource vape products, yet they all persist with creating "our consumables".



I hear you and agree... but right now before open source happens... a decent MTL tank that doesn't leak and gives a great vape is a good thing... kinda like the Stream Engine is for Lung hitters!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lingogrey

Wyvern said:


> Yea I have to say this is gonna be my next mod, I have already fallen in love with it.


Hi @Wyvern

If you haven't seen this already: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/cuboid-200w-tc-sir-vape.t18269/

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MorneW

Must resist, must resist.......

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Nimatek

Resistance is futile, you know this already @MorneW


----------



## Wyvern

Lingogrey said:


> Hi @Wyvern
> 
> If you haven't seen this already: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/cuboid-200w-tc-sir-vape.t18269/


Thanks I was out all day so yay! I am just waiting on a quote from Lim as well and will make up my mind. But I want the grey/charcoal one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lingogrey

Wyvern said:


> Thanks I was out all day so yay! I am just waiting on a quote from Lim as well and will make up my mind. But I want the grey/charcoal one


Looks like a great mod - the perfect blend between the VTC Mini and the RX200. I like the grey one as well. Good luck with the patience!


----------



## Nimatek

What patience? The grey one looks amazing! 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern

I need it but I need to wait for cash first.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Initial impression of this Joyetech Cuboid is that it is a clear winner on battery life, easy of use, size, great screen, price, looks and versatility. Haven't tested the various temperature settings and have only been playing with the power mode so far and I would have to say it's my favourite regulated mod now. This was a really good buy! If you have been holding out on getting a new regulated mod you can now go buy one!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## shaunnadan

Rob Fisher said:


> Initial impression of this Joyetech Cuboid is that it is a clear winner on battery life, easy of use, size, great screen, price, looks and versatility. Haven't tested the various temperature settings and have only been playing with the power mode so far and I would have to say it's my favourite regulated mod now. This was a really good buy! If you have been holding out on getting a new regulated mod you can now go buy one!
> View attachment 42799
> View attachment 42803



Compared to the rolo, is it more pocket friendly and how's it feel in your hand ?


----------



## Rob Fisher

shaunnadan said:


> Compared to the rolo, is it more pocket friendly and how's it feel in your hand ?



Eight hundred and fifty million times better! 

No seriously it's way more pocket friendly... very comfortable in the hand... but for me the beautiful screen and simplicity of use makes it a chicken dinner!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Pixstar



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## JakesSA

It's quite heavy, Cuboid is 305g vs 323g Rolo DNA with batteries loaded.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JakesSA

blujeenz said:


> In the Twisted420 video he just did lung hits, I didnt see any MTL's at all. The _smoking gun _playing at 4:19 didnt look very MTL to me, heck my Bellus doesnt even do that wide open.
> Nice tank, neat concepts, I get the feeling its all about having a new consumer coil design to lock joe public into your inhouse products.
> Yeah, I get it, they're all in the business of making money.
> Seems to me theres massive room to make opensource vape products, yet they all persist with creating "our consumables".



Opensource is all fine and well but presents serious problems for long term innovation insofar terms of backward compatibility and getting agreement from the community about which changes should and should not be incorporated is concerned. OpenCoil V1 will turn into OpenCoil V8.945 Red Banana, Fork version number 546 (natively compatible with 32.5% of OpenTanks!) within a year.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## hands

mmmmm i have been on mechanical mods for a year and 3 months and think its time to buy me a regulated mod.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## R8B84

Would like to know some opinions on the cubis tank from the new owners. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

R8B84 said:


> Would like to know some opinions on the cubis tank from the new owners.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I think it is a winner! 

As is the Cuboid. I have the SS one and just love the feel of the SS.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## R8B84

Andre said:


> I think it is a winner!
> 
> As is the Cuboid. I have the SS one and just love the feel of the SS.



Thanks Andre. i have bought the Cubis and received it yesterday. It is a very nice tank and a good replacement for the subtanks I have.

The 0.5 SS316 coil is quite a mellow vape compared to my Crius, so I like that.

Got another one for my wife also, and installed the 1.5 ohm clapton coil for her. Great flavour and the perfect MTL vape.

unfortunately I bought an Evic VTC mini recently, so the household finance minister has not yet approved a budget for the Cuboid.....hopefully soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

R8B84 said:


> Thanks Andre. i have bought the Cubis and received it yesterday. It is a very nice tank and a good replacement for the subtanks I have.
> 
> The 0.5 SS316 coil is quite a mellow vape compared to my Crius, so I like that.
> 
> Got another one for my wife also, and installed the 1.5 ohm clapton coil for her. Great flavour and the perfect MTL vape.
> 
> unfortunately I bought an Evic VTC mini recently, so the household finance minister has not yet approved a budget for the Cuboid.....hopefully soon.


Great to hear about the Clapton coil as the Cubis is destined for HRH with the Claptons - I am just the evaluating committee. She only does very low power vaping.
The Evic Mini is perfect for the Cubis.

EDIT: Scrap that, I am going to keep this Cubis for myself and get another one for HRH.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis

kev mac said:


> Nice screen .I like it.But then there's not much I don't.


 However, the rx200 and dna models are 200w devices that use 3 cells to create the battery. How will this even compare to something that uses 3 cells?


----------



## huffnpuff

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> However, the rx200 and dna models are 200w devices that use 3 cells to create the battery. How will this even compare to something that uses 3 cells?


Lighter, slimmer and about 30% less battery life

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## kev mac

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> However, the rx200 and dna models are 200w devices that use 3 cells to create the battery. How will this even compare to something that uses 3 cells?


You will get a lot more battery life from the rolo.I own a rx200 and for the money you have to go a long way to beat it.3f vapes @$47.00 usd

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis

kev mac said:


> You will get a lot more battery life from the rolo.I own a rx200 and for the money you have to go a long way to beat it.3f vapes @$47.00 usd


 I won't order online with this economy of SA <-> USA Ill get the rx200 from @vaporize.co.za


----------



## Redeemer

So far LOVE my Cuboid!
First time in a while I had to read the manual to fully understand the features, but easy to understand and operate from there.
Its SS316 TC mode is also spot on, vapes just like VW mode in terms of flavor and vapor production, with the added bonus of no dry hits so far.
Battery life also seems very decent, running 2 x 2800mAh Efests from my old dual 18650 mods.
It's giving my RoLo's a bit of a rest.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## kev mac

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> I won't order online with this economy of SA <-> USA Ill get the rx200 from @vaporize.co.za


It's a shame,I've dealt w/ the S.A. postal serv. and I can't believe the taxes and v.a.t. charges.They charged $88.00 usd for a $25.oo starter kit I had hoped to PIF.I feel your pain.By all means use a trusted B+M.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewOobY

i'm very keen on getting my hands on the black cuboid, looks like a pretty sick mod


----------



## wazarmoto

Nice mod. Bit on the heavy side. Basically an evic on steroids


----------



## Salamander

Has anybody got a cover for the Cuboid yet? I'm thinking of one like the eVic VTC Mini cover.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cruzz_33

What is the battery life compared to the rx200? I heard it is only about 15% less than the RX 200 is this true ?


----------



## Neal

Any of you good chaps and chapesses running cuboid with Sub Tank Mini? If so does STM fit flush? Looking to score another mod, but being OCD with gear would be peeved if atty did not fit flush. (Yes, I do know it is time to get a life).


----------



## Cruzz_33

@Neal it should fit I put a Subtank nano on the other day and it was flush but can't really compare to the 22mm mini

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Effjh

Neal said:


> Any of you good chaps and chapesses running cuboid with Sub Tank Mini? If so does STM fit flush? Looking to score another mod, but being OCD with gear would be peeved if atty did not fit flush. (Yes, I do know it is time to get a life).


Just popped my subtank mini on and there is a tiny gap, like 1/3 of mm if I had to guess. Can only see it when held against light background. Same as on m vtc mini, so might just be my subtank.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Neal

Effjh said:


> Just popped my subtank mini on and there is a tiny gap, like 1/3 of mm if I had to guess. Can only see it when held against light background. Same as on m vtc mini, so might just be my subtank.



Yes brother, seems consistent with sub tank mini, thanks for your help.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Salamander

I don't think a Sub Tank Mini sits flush on any mod. There is always a minute gap

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Salamander said:


> I don't think a Sub Tank Mini sits flush on any mod. There is always a minute gap



My Sub Tank Mini's fit perfectly flush?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Robert Howes

As do all of mine.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Crittilian23

Will the Samsung 30Q batteries be fine in this mod?. If not what Batteries would you recommend?


----------



## MoeB786

Sony VTC5s


----------



## Andre

Crittilian23 said:


> Will the Samsung 30Q batteries be fine in this mod?. If not what Batteries would you recommend?


They should be fine. The manufacturer rates (continuous discharge rating) at 15A, but in an independent test by Mooch he actually gives them a CDR of 20A. Personally I would go for either the green or blue Samsung. Both are rated at 20A.

Your Cuboid displays the Amps drawn as you fire - just watch that when you go really high in power.


----------



## theyettie

Got a Cuboid with black silicone cover. Very nice mod. I fire it with LG brownies and Velocity on top. The mod heats up a bit though. It worries me. It can't be my build (quad coils 26gauge kanthal 12wraps, 2.4mm ID, comes in at 0.36ohm as read by the Cuboid). I fire it @ 80W, so the Cuboid reckons it hits the atty @ 5.38V and 14.9A (which agrees with myself and steam engine)

So I'm not straining my batteries at all according to the mod, myself and steam engine. So the heating up is strange IMO. It generates heat on different married brownies and Tesiyi's.

The only logical explanation I can get at is that it's because the mod is so compact (for something running 2 18650's)...

Hope I'm not being ignorant


----------



## BhavZ

theyettie said:


> Got a Cuboid with black silicone cover. Very nice mod. I fire it with LG brownies and Velocity on top. The mod heats up a bit though. It worries me. It can't be my build (quad coils 26gauge kanthal 12wraps, 2.4mm ID, comes in at 0.36ohm as read by the Cuboid). I fire it @ 80W, so the Cuboid reckons it hits the atty @ 5.38V and 14.9A (which agrees with myself and steam engine)
> 
> So I'm not straining my batteries at all according to the mod, myself and steam engine. So the heating up is strange IMO. It generates heat on different married brownies and Tesiyi's.
> 
> The only logical explanation I can get at is that it's because the mod is so compact (for something running 2 18650's)...
> 
> Hope I'm not being ignorant


If your atty is hot to the touch that heat will be transferred to the mod.

The Joytech (VTC Mini, Cuboid and RX200) boards (PCB,Chip,Magic Cube) all get slightly warm near the screens, nature of the board I guess.

when your mod heats up pop your batteries out and see if your batteries are hot or not, if not hot nothing really to worry about in my books (just my opinion)

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## theyettie

BhavZ said:


> If your atty is hot to the touch that heat will be transferred to the mod.
> 
> The Joytech (VTC Mini, Cuboid and RX200) boards (PCB,Chip,Magic Cube) all get slightly warm near the screens, nature of the board I guess.
> 
> when your mod heats up pop your batteries out and see if your batteries are hot or not, if not hot nothing really to worry about in my books (just my opinion)



Thanks for that!! This is the first time I'm dealing with Joyetech mods, so this is valuable info for me!! I've done that, the batteries aren't hot, just warm (not as warm as the mod and definitely not as hot as the dripper).

So me thinks it's probably the mod transferring minimal heat to the batteries, because I'm playing it more than safe with regards to my builds.

Cheers mate, thanks once again!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

theyettie said:


> Thanks for that!! This is the first time I'm dealing with Joyetech mods, so this is valuable info for me!! I've done that, the batteries aren't hot, just warm (not as warm as the mod and definitely not as hot as the dripper).
> 
> So me thinks it's probably the mod transferring minimal heat to the batteries, because I'm playing it more than safe with regards to my builds.
> 
> Cheers mate, thanks once again!


My bet then is that the mod is getting hot from the heat of the atty being transferred.. nothing to worry about at all

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Chezzig

Neal said:


> Any of you good chaps and chapesses running cuboid with Sub Tank Mini? If so does STM fit flush? Looking to score another mod, but being OCD with gear would be peeved if atty did not fit flush. (Yes, I do know it is time to get a life).


 I am and mine sits perfectly Flush

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Crittilian23

Andre said:


> They should be fine. The manufacturer rates (continuous discharge rating) at 15A, but in an independent test by Mooch he actually gives them a CDR of 20A. Personally I would go for either the green or blue Samsung. Both are rated at 20A.
> 
> Your Cuboid displays the Amps drawn as you fire - just watch that when you go really high in power.



Ok thanks. will keep a eye out on that once i get the mod and so on


----------



## Kalashnikov

Anyones got a silver cuboid? Mine seems to pick up scratches like you cant believe it. From just staying in my pocket. Is there a way to remove scratches on stainless steel?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Kolashnikov said:


> Anyones got a silver cuboid? Mine seems to pick up scratches like you cant believe it. From just staying in my pocket. Is there a way to remove scratches on stainless steel?



I have a silver and a grey one but they are too heavy to take out with me so they stay on the desk... so no scratches for me.


----------



## Kalashnikov

Rob Fisher said:


> I have a silver and a grey one but they are too heavy to take out with me so they stay on the desk... so no scratches for me.


Any idea what material the cuboid is made out of? Thinking if perhaps i could sand out the scratches


----------



## Andre

Kolashnikov said:


> Any idea what material the cuboid is made out of? Thinking if perhaps i could sand out the scratches


The silver one is stainless steel as far as I know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Kolashnikov said:


> Any idea what material the cuboid is made out of? Thinking if perhaps i could sand out the scratches



I think @Andre is right... it certainly looks and feels like stainless steel... and maybe that's why it's so heavy...


----------



## Clouder

@Rob Fisher is it like Real, REAL heavy?


----------



## blujeenz

Kolashnikov said:


> Anyones got a silver cuboid? Mine seems to pick up scratches like you cant believe it. From just staying in my pocket. Is there a way to remove scratches on stainless steel?


Yep, but you're not going to like it.

disassemble the shell from the electronics.
get a sheet of fine scotchbrite scouring pad from midas in the body filler/fibreglass section.
Do a @DaveH on it.






http://www.ecigssa.co.za/refurbish-kbox-mini.t17132/page-4#post-296777

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Clouder said:


> @Rob Fisher is it like Real, REAL heavy?



I find it heavy... it probably weighs the same as a Rolo... I'm so used to my REO's and the Cuboid weighs a ton compared to a REO Grand.


----------

